

Ask HN: Who are some good tech lawyers in Seattle area? - similion

I'm planning on moving to the Seattle area and would like to retain a good technology lawyer.  The first job they would probably do is review the employer agreement (non-competes, IP, copyright, etc) - especially for companies who do everything under the sun.  Later on, they could help me when creating a startup.<p>Does anyone here have any recommendations or experiences with any of them?  Are there any ones I should avoid?
======
OafTobark
Check out Orrick law offices in Seattle. Ours was base in Silicon Valley but
we dealt with a partner from the Seattle division during M&A talks.

~~~
similion
Any secondary recommendations in case Orrick has a conflict of interest?

~~~
OafTobark
Sorry I am not familiar enough with the legal teams in Seattle outside of this
one point of reference. However if there is a conflict, you could ask Orrick
for their advice on who they recommend

